# UHMW and my plans



## sambrent18 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey, everybody first I'd like to say I love the site. Now for my plan (Let me know what ya think)
I've just about settled my mind on an Aweld 1756JC (probably from current river since they've got the best prices so far). I had thought about putting a prop motor on it and then buy a jet foot to convert when I run the river. Only reason I had thought this is because the lake is 5 minutes from my house and might do some running ther with the wife and daughter. Most of the time will be spent in the river (Holston river, Northeast TN). I had never heard of UMHW until I found this site and I've got a few questions about it.
1. How does it install on the boat
2. Is it a do it yourself kind of installation
3. Where is a good place to buy it
I work with a guy that used to own a plastic type business. He delt with alot of poly type materials. He suggested using HDPE (high density polyethylene) he said it was pretty much the same thing but alot cheaper. Just wanted to know if anybody had ever heard or used this stuff and to get some opinions on my so called plans for setup. I hopefully will be ordering a rig before spring fishing but this all depends on if I sale my motorcycle (wife wont let me have too many toys.....lol). 
Sorry for the long read, just looking for advice and opinions.
Thanks


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 12, 2011)

First, if you buy a prop motor and want to swap back and forth between a jet and prop, you will need a way to raise the motor about 5 inches to run the jet. Next my UHMW was installed with screws only. I have heard of some using screws and glue and some glue only. Mine is screws only and hasn't leaked at all. You could do it yourself, but you will need to flip your huill over. I personally wouldn't want to risk it on a new hull if it was my first time. Not sure what an Alweld hull looks like, but if it is not a true flat bottom, you will have the ribs on the bottom to deal with which will add to the difficulty. The guys in PA charge about $2000 for an installation. It is also heavy, so make sure you get a big enough motor.

Scott


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 12, 2011)

I've thought about swapping back and forth between prop and jet. I have a 115/80 Merc Jet on mine. But,in the long run,do I really want to go thru all that trouble just to gain about 10mph or so. Hell the wife says 40 is too fast for her anyway. I have to keep it at 35. 50-55 would be nice,but I think that is a little fast for the rivers I run. Stuff comes up on you pretty fast at 35-40. I would stay with the jet,more versitile than a prop. Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## sambrent18 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I looked at a better picture of the alwelds. They do have the ribs so yeah that would be kinda hard to do. The transom on the particular boat i'm looking at is 27" with a tunnel hull. I was thinking with the poor handling of a jet motor a prop motor on the lake would be better but you have a point (put a jet on it and leave it). The river is where I will fish and run 90 percent of the time anyway. I saw a wing or fin type setup on ebay that bolts to the jet foot to add more control as far as steering since the jet doesn't have a keel. I'm not looking to be a daredevil by any means, the rivers around here have alot of big rocks, shells and stumps so I'm gonna have to be careful. Really there is only one or two places that it gets real shallow say 3 to 4 inches for the most part its pretty good. I'm just doing some homework before I jump in and spend alot of money on a setup, I want it to be a good rig all around but like I said the river is where I'll be most of the time. 

Thanks again


----------



## optaylor823 (Mar 12, 2011)

I do not know the rivers you are talking about, but I have read on sites where guys where running jets in East TN. I do not remember any of them really saying much about UHMW, so not sure you would need it. Maybe fish out of the boat for a year and talk to some locals to see if they think it is necessary. Also if the fin that you are talking about is the one I think it is. It is mainly used for when you are off plane. Just make sure that is what you want before you spend the money. Also if this is your first jet, take it to a lake and learn to drive it before you start trying to run in tight places. Make some hard turns and learn how they slide.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 13, 2011)

Once you get use to running a jet there great. I prefer how they handle over a prop motor. Have you looked at something like a Blazer or a Legend Craft. www.blazerjetboats.com or www.legendcraft.com Alot of people here in Missouri run those boats. If your setting it up to fish I would look at a boat with some rake like the Blazer sport or an exterminator because when your on the front of the boat it is much more controllabe with the trolling motor because it lifts on the back of the boat a little easier to move around. It nothing crazy where the front of the boat would be dipping water or any thing like that, they set pretty level but they're alot easier to move. I own a 16' 42" Blazer SS and it so easy to move around that my buddy laid down on the deck one time and he could paddle with his arms and it was like you had a trolling motor on a normal boat. They're lighter then a boat with normal rake too. 
Defenitley a good idea to learn how a jet drives. Seen too many new guys wreck a jet because they didn't know how to drive it.


----------



## sambrent18 (Mar 13, 2011)

You're right, Optaylor, I probably dont need it per say, but i was thinking that whatever I get I'll have it for a long time, just thought it might help protect it from any major dents or gashes. The guy I fish with has an evirude 18 horse jet tiller handle on a 14x48 Alumacraft flatbottom, so I've been around and ran a jet motor for a few years, pushes me and him up the river pretty good, and I'm a big youngin. I've looked at the Lowe Roughnecks, Tracker Grizzlys, Alumacrafts, but found the alwelds and really like them alot better for some reason. I called current river marine the other day and can get an alweld 1756jc w/tunnel hull, side console, carpeted, for $7200 without the motor of course but they had some good used motors in stock to choose from. I like the bench seat plus the ability to have a couple more seat bases in the floor for takin the family, wife daughter and a couple nieces. Here is the website for the wing, its called jet wing, after I watched the video they plainly tell you its good for trolling and low speeds, no good for high speeds. https://www.jetwingllc.com/index.asp
Thanks Lil' Rude, I'll definately check out the boats you mentioned as well. I've seen a handful of jet rigs around in this area but for the most part you just don't see them that often, and you can forget about dealers in this area, we have 5 lakes within an hour and a half of each other and really one river with only about 3 places to put in at so you just don't see them.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 13, 2011)

If you do want UHMW, you may want to look at James River Jets in Virginia. He will build you a total custom boat and I think he puts 1/8" glued on UHMW. There are a ton of them in Virginia and I think it would be in your price range for the boat alone. You will get a better built boat over the mass produced boats. Another option if you want to run both lakes and rivers is the Tracker inboard jet. A friend of mine has one and uses it on the bigger lakes and loves it.

Scott


----------



## riverracer (Mar 17, 2011)

Alweld builds a good boat, I would order it with a 27 inch. jet transom all alum. with 3 knee braces , so u wont worry about rot and it is much lighter. go with a optimax or an e-tec ur choice, they both get good mileage. I wouldn't worry about changing from a prop to jet, put the jet on and enjoy it, no worries !!!!! I would also go with the normal rake not a extended rake, put a 90 to a 200 hp and go fishing or just boat riding. happy boating :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm coming into this a little late, but I own the 1756JC Alweld. Completely decked and carpeted with bench seat and steering console.




Can't say enough good about this boat. It fishes well and had a ton of space. Bought it used from Troutt & Son's last August. Couldn't ask for a better dealer to work with either. IMHO.

I did not intend to buy a boat with the motor that came with it, but the price was right. Now...I'm happy that I have it. I'm running a Mercury ProMax 225. I can go fish, or I can go fast. I'd much rather fish though.




I have a tail fin on my jet. I've run with and without it, and I like it better WITH.




IF you have any questions about the 1756JC.....don't hesitate to ask me. Mine does NOT have a tunnel hull though. The bottom does have ribs, but no hull. I've also talked to the owner of Alweld, and he's a great guy to deal with. I looked them up and made a cold call to have a couple questions answered. He was very nice and answered everything.

Good luck.


----------



## sambrent18 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is one nice looking rig fender. Thats exactly what im looking for. How does it float as far as over shoals and stuff does it get hung up alot or float kinda shallow. Ok I'm gonna have to find a rag I'm droolin everywhere......lol


----------



## fender66 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it floats well. Very stable. The "scum line" from the water (that I need to clean), is right under the sidewall rib. That's about 5 inches I think from the boat bottom. I can't say that I've never hung it up except on maybe a tree that I didn't see sitting just under the water surface while trolling. Usually just takes a couple heavy "rock the boat" movements to get it unstuck. I was running really slow down river one night in the dark and hit a shallow gravel bar that I couldn't see. I did drag over the entire thing, but it never stopped. Had to straighten a few rakes in my jet intake the next day, but I got it back in shape in about an hour. I love my boat....and it's better than I deserve.


----------



## turne032 (Mar 18, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I love my boat....and it's better than I deserve.



took the words right out of my mouth!!


p.s. your boat is awesome!


----------



## riverracer (Mar 21, 2011)

My first flatbottom was a Alweld 17x56 with a 2.0 liter 150 merc, but no rear deck !!! and it only sat about 3 inches deep in the water. If ur worried about setting to deep in the water, go to a 90-65, U dont need a V-6 to make one of these boats run.


----------

